# Bolsa Chica Wetlands in Huntington Beach



## sushisurf13 (Jan 17, 2009)

Here are a couple of pics from the Bolsa Chica Wetlands. I went for long walk yesterday with my wife and daughter yesterday. This place is about a mile from my house yet I dont go there as much as I should. What a treasure! Enjoy!


You can see Catalina Island off in the distance.






I really love this little lagoon, so peaceful.





Looks like great life. I'm glad this Brown Pelican is good and healthy!





I love this pic, all these birds were just soaking up the 85 degree heat. It was 85 at 11:00 am. WOW.


----------



## Clementine_3 (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice pictures! I must say I'm very jealous of the weather, it's a balmy 16 right now and I'm not sure it even made it to that at all yesterday! Your pics really make me miss summer! The pelican is cute, they are funny looking birds


----------



## Isa (Jan 18, 2009)

Very nice pictures.
It must be so nice to have a place like that where you can go take a walk, it must be so peaceful. 
Thanks a lot for sharing


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 23, 2009)

So that's what pelicans look like close up!  It's a shame how we seem so often to forget the beautiful places right in our own backyard. I also agree...am envious of the warm weather.


----------



## carrilac (Jan 23, 2009)

I was born in Huntington Beach CA (Surf City USA to quote the Beach Boys) and I'm now in San Diego. Our weather is so amazing! It was 80 most of last week. The cost of living is high here but I earn what I call Sunshine $. In other words how can I put a price on the sunshine? ItÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s worth every dollar I spend to live here. 
However like the rest of us that live less than 15 minutes from the beach, I get there maybe 5x's a year. Before I had my kids I would volunteer regularly to clean up the beach (including many weekends at Bolsa Chica. Thank you for reminding me how great and beautiful it is!


----------



## terryo (Jan 24, 2009)

Your pictures are just beautiful. We warmed up a bit here in NY. It is 30.


----------



## sushisurf13 (Jan 31, 2009)

carrilac said:


> I was born in Huntington Beach CA (Surf City USA to quote the Beach Boys) and I'm now in San Diego. Our weather is so amazing! It was 80 most of last week. The cost of living is high here but I earn what I call Sunshine $. In other words how can I put a price on the sunshine? ItÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s worth every dollar I spend to live here.
> However like the rest of us that live less than 15 minutes from the beach, I get there maybe 5x's a year. Before I had my kids I would volunteer regularly to clean up the beach (including many weekends at Bolsa Chica. Thank you for reminding me how great and beautiful it is!



I agree, we definately "pay" for our sunshine. I always thought that I'd rather be a homeless bum under the HB pier, than have to live anywhere else in the world. We are so fortunate to be in Socal. (sorry if this offends anyone, but the weather really is amazing here!)


----------



## galvinkaos (Jan 31, 2009)

That's funny. My husband and I tell our 12 yr old son if he doesn't keep his grades up he will end up a homeless bum under the HB pier. Maybe I shouldn't let him read your post. LOL


----------

